# Specialized Hardrock upgrade?



## golfcart (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Well I haven't been riding too long, but I just thought I'd ask the question now since a lot of people here seem to know what they're talking about, atleast act like it!  Anyways, I have an 07 hardrock and was wondering if this bike is good enough to upgrade.

Allow me to explain a little more. I pretty much know nothing about components and smooth slick addons, I guess this is the begining of me doing my homework. 

When it comes time for me to upgrade, should i upgrade components or should I upgrade the whole bike? Obviously, upgrading the bike would be nice, but I don't really have money to throw down on a new bike, so would adding nicer components be worth it? I also don't have disc brakes....big deal?? 

Anyways, any information would be appreciated. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

Ride it until it wears out. By then you will know what you want and you can get a better bike then. So, no it's probably not worth upgrading.


----------



## golfcart (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, cool!

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

I disagree, I had the same bike, it was a great bike, i did some mild component upgrades, went to disc brakes, i would upgrade as much as you want, they are a good platform


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

I would only upgrade a few things on that bike. 1st would be to get a good fork. A Tora air fork would be my choice. I don't think that I'd plop a $500 fork on that bike but the stock fork is a POS. Next, get some BB7's and a set of Ryno Lites w/ Deore Disc hubs. The whole transaction will cost about $400. I think that I'd quit after that. 
I have a rockhopper and was going to start upgrading everything on it but I ended up getting a FS bike. Now the Rockhopper is going to be treated as the step child. It has a new fork and will eventually get new wheels/discs but I'll probably stop after that.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

c_m_shooter said:


> Ride it until it wears out... it's probably not worth upgrading.





Tulsa said:


> it was a great bike,... i would upgrade as much as you want, they are a good platform





mnigro said:


> I would only upgrade a few things on that bike. the stock fork is a POS. Next, get some BB7's and a set of Ryno Lites w/ Deore Disc hubs. The whole transaction will cost about $400. I think that I'd quit after that.


All good advice... even though it is conflicting... if money is tight, just keep riding it... if you have the money, mnigro's suggestions are pretty reasonable.

It is what you make of it. You could ride your whole life without disc brakes and never miss them...

Most would agree to not waste too much money on an entry-level frame...


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Most would agree to not waste too much money on an entry-level frame...


A xc frame, is a xc frame, unless its Carbon or full suspension, this frame is just as good as a higher model frame, so why not use the frame you have and upgrade, i do agree, upgrade the fork first, you will see the biggest improvement from that.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The hardrock is a bomb proof frame. A tad heavy, but not bad at all.
I have one. 2004 model. It got me back into cycling, and I have since upgraded it a bit.
Nothing spectacular. 
I got the frame with cockpit, crank and fork off ebay for $50 and built it up.
I picked up a Manitou Black fork from ebay for like $30. Picked up the x-stiff ride spring for it.
Tossed some BB7 discs on it. Put some Forte LOCO wheels on it, newer style crank, and sram X7 drivetrain.
I picked up most of the stuff off ebay, or got really cheap. 
The bike is great. I don't plan to get rid of it. 
I have 3 other high $$ bikes, but it is nice to have the hardrock around still.
Depending on how serious you are about cycling, I'd just upgrade parts as needed.
Fork, wheels, brakes (disc) then do the drivetrain as it wears out. You can make it a decent bike over time if you are patient and keep your eyes peeled for closeouts and ebay deals and such.


----------



## golfcart (Aug 4, 2009)

again, thanks a lot for the comments!

I think the first thing that will go is forks, I rode a friend of mines bike and that was the first thing I noticed. I'll let ya know when I finally do it and tell you how it goes. 

Thanks a lot for your time guys!! the newb always needs help! =)


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)

If you decide to upgrade it, I would go with a new fork and brakes. Something in the $200 range for a fork will get you a pretty decent one, or a good used one; and about $150-200 in brakes will get you some decent brakes as well.

That should hold you over long enough to figure out exactly what kind of riding you like and what components/bikes fit you best.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine has a Manitou R7 on it that I got on EBay for pretty cheap. Huge difference.

Upgrading the tires and contact points gives a lot of bang for the buck. Even if you decide you don't want to invest in this bike, getting the fit really dialed in will make you a more knowledgeable consumer when you shop for a new one.

The frame does have a reputation for being heavy. I wish I knew the weight... But I don't think that a different 26" Al XC hardtail would be that different. When I bought it, I thought if I got into racing, I'd get a different bike. However, I haven't had the budget to do that, and I've been upgrading mine piecemeal instead. As it was a couple days ago...



Obviously this is less efficient than buying a bike that has nice bits to begin with. But you already have yours.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

upgrade the fork, i have a similar P.1 AM disc and i'm looking to upgrade my crappy suntour fork, although i dont know enough to know how the new fork will be better than what i have... lol


----------



## golfcart (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I feel you, I'm in the same boat. I haven't rode a lot of trails yet so I guess after I do that awhile I'll know what I want in my new fork. Until then, I'm going to continue to ride on the same set up.


----------



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 2005 HardRock. Wanted an entry-level bike to see if I was interested in the sport, turns out I'm obsessed.  I posted a very similar thread a couple of months ago and got some great advice. What I took away from it was this:

_What do I change the most:_ the weight, it's a tank.
_How to do that:_ buy a new bike.
_Can I do that now:_ no, need to save up.
_Result:_ ride the heck out of the Hardrock, fixing only what breaks, get those skills up so when I get something lighter and more nimble, I'll be totally amazing. :thumbsup:

The only upgrade I've made is changed to clipless pedals.
Ask yourself these kinds of questions and see what you come up with. Your money might be better saved for a new bike, but if you're pleased with the Hardrock frame then go to town.

_(try searching this forum as well as the Specialized forum, there's a great thread about Hardrock upgrades)_


----------



## woodc (Sep 14, 2009)

I recently started riding myself....on an 09 Hard Rock Sport. The biggest challenge I have so far is knowing what upgrade parts are compatbile? I have already moved to clipless pedals (Eggbeaters) and was pleasantly surprised to find pedals seem universal. The next thing I want to tackle is disc brakes (Avid BB7s?) but am unsure if they fit on my rig as is? Does a person just need the brake kit and some new cables or do levers need to change as well or will they even bolt up to the stock setup?!? Same thing with front forks... Will any 100mm fork work or are there other variables at play?:madman:


----------



## cargo2k (Sep 10, 2009)

woodc - I beleive you will need longer cables to reach the mounts. should be able to keep the levers

but imo unless you are really getting into down hilling or free ride type stuff the v breaks will do you great as long as you keep them maintained.


----------



## mizm05 (Sep 7, 2009)

I also ride an 09 Hardrock Sport and V brakes are more than enough for me. My more experienced ride partners have told me if you have enough power to make the wheel skid (not that it's recommended) then you have more than enough braking power. I'll be upgrading wheels and front fork as money allows. I love my Hardrock, I'm not a gram counter and it's a good fit for me.


----------



## woodc (Sep 14, 2009)

One of my favorite trails includes a very hairy section that is straight downhill (basically a washed out ditch) and lots of river crossings and mud. I hope the disc brakes will hold up better in the wet. I also hope to eventually make it down that one section without busting my butt...cause it has not happened yet :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Disc brakes are a little funny about mud. They work better when they're working, but my experience is that my BB5s wear out very quickly. I understand it's an organic pad vs. metal pad thing, to some extent, and that to some extent disc pads just get worn fast in mud.

Still beats wearing out your rim and buying a whole new wheelset.

In order to make the upgrade, you'd need disc tabs on the frame and posts on the fork (or vice versa - that's what adapters are for) and the hubs to be disc compatible. If they are, you can use disc brakes with the same brake levers, although you will need a new cable run as cargo2k mentions.

I think disc brakes have better modulation as well as better power, which means finer control. So I do like them better than Vs. My Hardrock might get some hydros this winter.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Tulsa said:


> A xc frame, is a xc frame, unless its Carbon or full suspension, this frame is just as good as a higher model frame, so why not use the frame you have and upgrade, i do agree, upgrade the fork first, you will see the biggest improvement from that.


I disagree. Are you saying A hardrock frame or a Stumpy frame are the same?? A nice alum frame is going to weigh only a few hundred grams more, or about the same as some carbon frames. The only upgrades I would do on that bike are ones you can easily transfer to a new bike (i.e. clipless pedals, a nice saddle, etc). If it works then ride it as is until you can afford a nicer one. you won't be able to beat a big OEM in value since they buy their parts by the boatload.


----------



## woodc (Sep 14, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> In order to make the upgrade, you'd need disc tabs on the frame and posts on the fork (or vice versa - that's what adapters are for) and the hubs to be disc compatible. .


I am looking at getting a new front fork....I can confirm it is disc compatible (most say disc only IIRC). As to the tabs on the frame and hub compatibility...how can I tell if mine are disc compatible (09 Hard Rock Sport)?

Not trying to be lazy...but I am just trying to compile a "to-buy" list and want to make sure I have everything I need


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's compatible...*



woodc said:


> I am looking at getting a new front fork....I can confirm it is disc compatible (most say disc only IIRC). As to the tabs on the frame and hub compatibility...how can I tell if mine are disc compatible (09 Hard Rock Sport)?
> 
> Not trying to be lazy...but I am just trying to compile a "to-buy" list and want to make sure I have everything I need


Your frame and fork are compatible. Your wheels' hubs need to be disc compatible as well to accept a rotor.

The way to tell whether your frame/fork will accept a disc brake: On the non-drive side of the bike, there will be mounting braces and holes on the seatstay/chainstay on the rear of the bike and the same braces & holes on the fork.

If your hub is disc compatible, it will have 6 bolt holes on the non-drive side of the hub. If it's a Shimano hub, there will be a thread on the non-drive side of hub.


----------



## woodc (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply  The LBS I bought the bike from confrimed what you said:

Frame and fork = disc ready

Wheels/hubs = not disc ready


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can get the most out of rim brakes by using nice brake pads. I have Kool Stops on my road bike and adore them; my 'cross bike will be getting a set when I wear out the current ones.


----------



## ben red (Jul 23, 2012)

upgrading a bike is about the frame's wieght and drilled wholes. if the frame is under 8 lbs. it is worth an upgrade and if so, it comes down to the specific weeknesses of that bike. if your hardrock is anything like the thousands of others it is a good frame, light enough to spend some money on. first your rear than your front hub will go. then the chain, rear cogs-the gears on the wheel-, and finally, the bottom bracket, and the crank, once you upgrade all that-about 300-400 dollars, or even 150usd used, the next thing to go will be your headset-the joints bettween the fork, the handlebars, and the frame- and the wheels will have waren spokes. I hope this has been usefull to you. a new wheelset for such a bike is only $140-$200. and a new headset is in the 100USD range. OF COURS, TIRES and your inner tubes will go like that of every 6 months, 1 month without slime or flat atteck for tires. once the pedal's crank and bottom bracket go i would look into a new bike unless it is just for recreational use, then said upgrades are ideal. THE IDEA OF DISC BREAKS IS IDEAL FOR FREQUENT DOWNHILL RIDES BUT NOT IF YOU GET HYDROLIC DISCS. you seem more low-mantainence so you should get line-discs. much cheaper, but go for Avid bb-7's. much eisier to maintain. sorry for the bad spelling.


----------



## ben red (Jul 23, 2012)

also on discs, kill two birds with one stone buy waiting untill the hubs need replacing, which since they'er part of the new wheels you need to get disc brakes, you win!!! and it's like i said, bb7's not 5's do not where down too fast, and don't require extencive maintenance like hydros do. just saying. none is needed if your not doing hills but if you RACE, GO FOR A NEW BIKE.


----------



## ben red (Jul 23, 2012)

*Allright...*



Uncle Six Pack said:


> All good advice... even though it is conflicting... if money is tight, just keep riding it... if you have the money, mnigro's suggestions are pretty reasonable.
> 
> It is what you make of it. You could ride your whole life without disc brakes and never miss them...
> 
> Most would agree to not waste too much money on an entry-level frame...


SO, that frame is screaming for a better drivetrain, not fork. the fork though not high in performace will last decades, the drivtrain, not so much. for an equall NEW bike of the same value u are looking at 450-550 USD. for the same you could do everything BUT a new fork. Nine-speed it, betterchain and rings, wheels, Avid bb7's, and evena seat. with used parts you could even do all that and a new seat post, handlebars and stuff now.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

So you joined the forums just to make your first three posts in a 3 year old thread about a spec hardrock?


----------



## jamesgreggs04 (10 mo ago)

golfcart said:


> Hey guys,
> Well I haven't been riding too long, but I just thought I'd ask the question now since a lot of people here seem to know what they're talking about, atleast act like it!  Anyways, I have an 07 hardrock and was wondering if this bike is good enough to upgrade.
> 
> Allow me to explain a little more. I pretty much know nothing about components and smooth slick addons, I guess this is the begining of me doing my homework.
> ...


_I too, own a classic hardrock oldie from the way back day of 2000&6. Mine WAS a pro-stock custom designed in handcrafted enhanced specialized aluminum, Alex gear chain and once more to soot the braggery it also includes a signature "aggro" seat and the saddle WHICH I replaced w/ a 'Selle royal a designer racing seat crafted entirely and made in Italy its gel padded saddle and age proofing materials to spoil my beloved bike give us a look down if your ever up this way yonder while.though, look, I traded out my docken broid caliper rims for a pair of 'vitesse' disc brake comp and finished it off with upgrading my stock platform pedals and fenced it off at a local bikesmith to exchange for a sick pair of "deft trap" foot grippers made by "deity". 
Go with modifying and upgrade exclusively I learned that I am currently taking to build this as a mountain street hybrid. 
-sincerely named and honored to you-
LEROY §HĘPHÊRĐ aka "ØŁĐ_PØƏŢ" AUG.22.2022_


----------

